# How to do the 180 when you are devastated



## babas12345 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi all. I ready the 180 tips. While they sound good, I have already broken a few of them. I can't seem to act confident and attractive as I am emotionally devastated, depressed and broken hearted. Just the sight of her makes me want to cry. I can barely keep myself together. I go through periods of quite withdrawl and then an overwhelming need to be close to her for even a glimpse of hope. I feel weak and fragile. Any attempt to engage with her results in further rebukes.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

If you do nothing else, stop attempting to engage with her. 

Surely you can do that much.


----------

